# My dad doesn't understand me



## ygoncal (Mar 19, 2015)

Today I have been feeling sad and I avoided a family reunion. My dad got really mad and told me that I was a horrible person, that I'm selfish and that he can't wait until I move out with my mom so he can be alone. This is not the first time this has happened to me but I get so frustrated because he knows that I have social anxiety and he always makes me feel more guilty and useless.
He didn't care about me avoiding reunions before but since my parents are kind of separating (for two years) he does that. I don't care about them divorcing, I am not a child but why would he make me a part of it? Has anyone had this experience before?
Excuse my grammar, I don't speak much english


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Your dad sounds like a douche. He just doesn't understand, its not your fault. He might be taking his emotions out on you.


----------

